# Cyclist wins case against Taxi driver



## steve50 (18 Apr 2016)

Happened in Edinburgh last year, what are your opinions?


----------



## User6179 (18 Apr 2016)

Is that the trailer for the new Trainspotting film , Begbie driving taxis now ? , Spud on the bike ?


----------



## rossw46 (18 Apr 2016)

Taxi too close to him, especially with the tram lines he has to cross over, maybe the muppet in the taxi doesn't realise how badly a cyclist can come off on them ?

And then to pull over to assault the guy, what an idiot, taxi driver got what he deserved, I hope more examples of idiots like this are made !


----------



## jefmcg (18 Apr 2016)

steve50 said:


> Happened in Edinburgh last year, what are your opinions?


Yeah, Edinburgh doesn't know how to build tramstops.


----------



## Dave 123 (18 Apr 2016)

The taxi driver was a very naughty boy.....

But

The cyclist could have easily not let it get that far by letting it go (says little saint me!)


----------



## snorri (18 Apr 2016)

jefmcg said:


> Yeah, Edinburgh doesn't know how to build tramstops.


Give them a break, they installed the whole tram network in a week.


----------



## User16625 (18 Apr 2016)

If that were me, the taxi driver wouldnt have been standing at the end of it. Im not Muhamad Ali but at least I can throw a half decent punch, plus Mr Taxi is an old fart.


----------



## Bianchi boy (18 Apr 2016)

If he had assaulted me like that I would have done the decent thing and phoned for an ambulance for him as I cycled off into the distance


----------



## glasgowcyclist (18 Apr 2016)

Sadly that conviction won't automatically render him as not a fit and proper person to be licensed by the council.
In fact he'll be in good company.

GC


----------



## steveindenmark (18 Apr 2016)

I dont care how old he is. He would be sat on his arse when I left. I wont start violence but I can finish it.


----------



## Milkfloat (18 Apr 2016)

IMO without the assault nothing would have been down about the close pass.


----------



## bladesman73 (18 Apr 2016)

taxi driver clearly strikes him, at first i was thinking the cyclist was a nob for pursuing the taxi, then the taxi driver goes and ruins it by waiting for him and throwing the campest right hand since jon inman.


----------



## steve50 (18 Apr 2016)

The taxi driver should have given the cyclist more consideration before doing the close pass, the cyclist should have vented and left it at that, to pursue the taxi and further vent at the driver was foolhardy and then for the driver to wait and then "ambush" the cyclist was just plain stupidity. Both parties should have shown more restraint and carried on with their journeys, stupidity of the highest order award goes to them both with the taxi driver getting an extra "nobber of the week " award for resorting to fisticuffs.


----------



## jefmcg (18 Apr 2016)

RideLikeTheStig said:


> If that were me, the taxi driver wouldnt have been standing at the end of it. Im not Muhamad Ali but at least I can throw a half decent punch, plus Mr Taxi is an old fart.





Bianchi boy said:


> If he had assaulted me like that I would have done the decent thing and phoned for an ambulance for him as I cycled off into the distance





steveindenmark said:


> I dont care how old he is. He would be sat on his arse when I left. I wont start violence but I can finish it.



Aren't you all so hard? Problem is, this is exactly the same attitude that driver had. He didn't think he started it, he thinks it started with the cyclist calling him a knob. Kudos to cyclist for not hitting the old man, no matter how much he wanted to.


----------



## bladesman73 (18 Apr 2016)

jefmcg said:


> Aren't you all so hard? Problem is, this is exactly the same attitude that driver had. He didn't think he started it, he thinks it started with the cyclist calling him a knob. Kudos to cyclist for not hitting the old man, no matter how much he wanted to.



cyclist deserves zero kudos, he went after the cab multiple times even after telling the driver he was a tw@t during te first altercation. he brought the attack on himself, what did he expect to happen by pursuing the driver? did he think the driver would get out of the cab say sorry and polish his frame for him? there are some plonkers out there who give the rest of us cyclists a bad name by aggravating a situation just because they have a camera on them


----------



## glasgowcyclist (18 Apr 2016)

bladesman73 said:


> cyclist deserves zero kudos, he went after the cab multiple times even after telling the driver he was a tw@t during te first altercation. he brought the attack on himself, what did he expect to happen by pursuing the driver? did he think the driver would get out of the cab say sorry and polish his frame for him? there are some plonkers out there who give the rest of us cyclists a bad name by aggravating a situation just because they have a camera on them



What a load of bollocks.

GC


----------



## jefmcg (18 Apr 2016)

glasgowcyclist said:


> What a load of bollocks.
> 
> GC


I was drafting a longer rebuttal. Yours is better, so I stopped writing mine.


----------



## bladesman73 (18 Apr 2016)

glasgowcyclist said:


> What a load of bollocks.
> 
> GC


thanks for that, do you have anything constructive to say or are you one of those people who go looking for trouble? driver passed close, cyclist gave him a rollocking, he needed to grow up and leave it, .....

MOD Edited


----------



## bladesman73 (18 Apr 2016)

jefmcg said:


> I was drafting a longer rebuttal. Yours is better, so I stopped writing mine.


u castigate blokes for acting hard then u say that! grow up


----------



## RoubaixCube (18 Apr 2016)

bladesman73 said:


> cyclist deserves zero kudos, he went after the cab multiple times even after telling the driver he was a tw@t during te first altercation. he brought the attack on himself, what did he expect to happen by pursuing the driver? did he think the driver would get out of the cab say sorry and polish his frame for him? there are some plonkers out there who give the rest of us cyclists a bad name by aggravating a situation just because they have a camera on them



I disagree. Just because you shout a few insults at each other doesnt mean it has to end in violence. The cab driver pulled over further ahead and ambushed the cyclist by attempting to push him off his bike or punching him. The Cab driver should have just carried on his merry way but hes the one that initiated the physical attack. He deserves whatevers coming to him


----------



## bladesman73 (18 Apr 2016)

RoubaixCube said:


> I disagree. Just because you shout a few insults at each other doesnt mean it has to end in violence. The cab driver pulled over further ahead and ambushed the cyclist by attempting to push him off his bike or punching him. The Cab driver should have just carried on his merry way but hes the one that initiated the physical attack. He deserves whatevers coming to him


like i said before the cab driver was well out of order but why cant people see that the cyclist had already had his say. he should have left it after the first altercation. u dont know what kind of psycho is driving. kenneth noye anyone? dont say i didnt warn u


----------



## jefmcg (18 Apr 2016)

bladesman73 said:


> u castigate blokes for acting hard then u say that! grow up


The cyclist was all shouty with the driver after he had a near death experience. It's all fight or flight and pretty hard to control. The driver, on the other hand, cold bloodedly waited to ambush the cyclist a kilometre further on. You can regard the cyclist as "having asked for it", but I don't see that.

I know I get angry when my life is threatened. When I was knocked off by a car, and the driver came to my assistance, I had to tell her to go away and call the police. I couldn't trust myself to talk to her. After about 10 minutes, I calmed down enough to ask if she was ok, and check if she had kids to pick up (accident was about 3pm on a weekday). I don't think anyone behaves in a completely exemplary manner immediately after a collision or a near miss.


----------



## steve50 (18 Apr 2016)

User said:


> At what point should you leave it?


For me personally..................it would be seconds after I had vented my spleen at the offending driver. as cyclists we are vulnerable, we are wide open to injury from an irate driver using his vehicle as a weapon, it's really not worth the risk, add to that that despite the fact you or anyone else might be a bit "useful" when it comes down to self defence there is always the chance that the driver of the vehicle could just be that bit handier or just plain psychotic.
Perfect example of why you shouldn't react


----------



## bladesman73 (18 Apr 2016)

i get close passes daily on my commute. people need to calm the *** down. tell the driver he a *** yes, dont keep following him jesus wept ur words wont change the drivers future behaviour! im sure ur missus and kids at home would rather u kept ur nose how it is and not smashed by some worthless runt. its about being adult enough not to seek confrontation


----------



## bladesman73 (18 Apr 2016)

User said:


> At what point should you leave it?


have i not been clear enough? after the first verbal altercation


----------



## bladesman73 (18 Apr 2016)

User13710 said:


> He said, in a calm and non-confrontational manner.


ur reading my words with bias as u obviously disagree with what i write, i assure u i am calm writing my posts and also calm on the road.. u should try it one day


----------



## bladesman73 (18 Apr 2016)

i didnt realise there were so many people out there who think its right to tempt fate and go looking for trouble! i guess you are all 6ft plus martial arts experts! my bad sorry...happy fighting!


----------



## jefmcg (18 Apr 2016)

bladesman73 said:


> dont keep following him jesus wept


I must have watched a different video to you. He seems to only be following him because they are going in the same direction - after the second exchange of words, that the driver seems to have instigated. OK, after that he gets one more "knob" in. After the cab passes him, he can't have had expectation plan to catch up with him again. If the cab hadn't stopped and the driver got out, they would have never seen each other again.


----------



## classic33 (18 Apr 2016)

bladesman73 said:


> i get close passes daily on my commute. people need to calm the *** down. tell the driver he a *** yes, *dont keep following him* jesus wept ur words wont change the drivers future behaviour! im sure ur missus and kids at home would rather u kept ur nose how it is and not smashed by some worthless runt. its about being adult enough not to seek confrontation


And if you take the same route as the vehicle driver?


----------



## jefmcg (18 Apr 2016)

bladesman73 said:


> u castigate blokes for acting hard then u say that! grow up


Agreeing that someone was talking bollocks is NOT the same as saying you would beat someone senseless.


----------



## steve50 (18 Apr 2016)

User13710 said:


> But you are saying that if someone carelessly endangers our lives, we should just scuttle off and let them think that is acceptable. You are just wrong on this one.


What, in your opinion should we do?


----------



## bladesman73 (18 Apr 2016)

jefmcg said:


> Agreeing that someone was talking bollocks is NOT the same as saying you would beat someone senseless.


his post was both abusive and childish, a bit like someone acting tough, so you agreeing was just as bad pal


----------



## jefmcg (18 Apr 2016)

bladesman73 said:


> his post was both abusive and childish, a bit like someone acting tough, so you agreeing was just as bad pal


but you were talking bollocks, buddy. And saying "you are talking bollocks" is not the same as threatening violence. if u cnt c ne difference, I cnt help u

(i am trying to speak ur language)


----------



## bladesman73 (18 Apr 2016)

User13710 said:


> I don't have a problem with anything the cyclist in the OP did. He got a good result. People should stand up to bullies if they feel capable of doing so, and that includes on here.


 yeah, and what if the driver was a kenneth noye type character, oh well im sure ur family would be proud u put ur pride before ur safety!


----------



## bladesman73 (18 Apr 2016)

jefmcg said:


> but you were talking bollocks, buddy.


nah mate i was being grown up but then i dont expect others to behave the same as I do given i deal with the public on a daily basis


----------



## steve50 (18 Apr 2016)

User13710 said:


> I don't have a problem with anything the cyclist in the OP did. He got a good result. People should stand up to bullies if they feel capable of doing so, and that includes on here.


Standing up to bullies on the internet is one thing, standing up to a bully on the streets is quite another. It is fine to say "if you are capable of doing so" but you have to take into consideration the so called bully could have a weapon or be enraged to a point were he could maim or kill without realising what he has done until it is too late, I'm sorry but as far as I am concerned discretion is the better part of valour. I for one would consider my loved ones and my own well being before instigating a fight with an uknown opponent. Too many idiots and psychos out there these days.


----------



## bladesman73 (18 Apr 2016)

this is my final post on this topic as some of you clearly do not understand the need for caution whilst out on your bikes. Ok go and pursue the moron who passes you closely but one day you will rile the wrong idiot.yes tell the driver they were close, out of order etc, but do it once, dont have another go and certainly dont do what the plonkee on the video did and use expletives. its grow up time chaps, and we all need to embrace it at some point in our lives..bye now. stay safe


----------



## classic33 (18 Apr 2016)

bladesman73 said:


> i didnt realise there were so many people out there who think its right to tempt fate and go looking for trouble! i guess you are all 6ft plus martial arts experts! my bad sorry...happy fighting!


Maybe you'd be willing to say what route I should take, if as has happened, a driver pushes out from the  petrol station  on the left. Marked in red, just above the "n". I'm headed for the crossroads to the right of the picture.


----------



## steve50 (18 Apr 2016)

User13710 said:


> That's what 'if you are capable of doing so' means, in case you didn't realise. The case our public servant bladesman is making is that none of us should even try.


Oh, I realise...........................common sense should prevail.


----------



## classic33 (18 Apr 2016)

steve50 said:


> What, in your opinion should we do?


When possible, hold our position in the traffic. We are not slowing traffic up/down, getting in the way of traffic. We are traffic.


----------



## steve50 (18 Apr 2016)

classic33 said:


> When possible, hold our position in the traffic. We are not slowing traffic up/down, getting in the way of traffic. We are traffic.


Agreed, but that is not the bone of contention in this thread, it is whether or not we should stand up to a potential loony driving a car / taxi / bus or other form of vehicular transportation.


----------



## Scoosh (18 Apr 2016)

*MOD NOTE:*

Some posts have been Edited, some posts have been Deleted.

State your viewpoint/case, allow other members to respond but do not continue with the aggro, the name-calling and the petty insults.


----------



## bladesman73 (18 Apr 2016)

User13710 said:


> That's what 'if you are capable of doing so' means, in case you didn't realise. The case our public servant bladesman is making is that none of us should even try.


 im reneging on my last post as you do not seem to be able to decipher my posts nor understand my argument. i said by all means confront them if you feel the need to be john rambo, but do it in one interaction, dont call the driver a nob, and certainly dont pursue it. hope that clears it up for you


----------



## jefmcg (18 Apr 2016)

Watching that video coldly, from a desk, I would agree with everyone who says he should have let it go. But having been in the real life situation more times than I would wish, I know that's it's completely different on the road, with the memory of what you worried might have been your last moments fresh in your mind, and adrenal coursing through your veins, that it's hard to behave like homo economicus, doing exactly the right thing for your long term survival. But even from my desk, he didn't over do it, just one zinging "knob" as the cab went by. Yeah, not ideal, but nothing to suggest he was deserving of being waylaid down the road.

The cyclist was not pursuing the cab down that road. He would not have caught up with him. The cab driver lay in wait. It is sinister and deeply disturbing. The cab driver never felt his life imperilled, so hasn't the same excuse as the poor cyclist.

Edit: mods, do as you will with this.


----------



## Shut Up Legs (18 Apr 2016)

bladesman73 said:


> cyclist deserves zero kudos, he went after the cab multiple times even after telling the driver he was a tw@t during te first altercation. he brought the attack on himself, what did he expect to happen by pursuing the driver? did he think the driver would get out of the cab say sorry and polish his frame for him? there are some plonkers out there who give the rest of us cyclists a bad name by aggravating a situation just because they have a camera on them


Very well, here's a constructive rebuttal, since that's what you requested:
1. the cyclist did not bring the attack on himself, because there's no good reason for hitting someone just because they got angry at being put in danger.
2. cyclists don't give other cyclists a bad name, because cyclists aren't a group in which some are responsible for others; they're simply all private citizens who happen to use the same mode of transport.
3. I use video cameras daily on my commute, but it doesn't automatically turn me into a "plonker". I use them because in the event of an incident I need some evidence to back up my version of events (particularly in a country as biased against cyclists as Australia is). So for you to assume someone's a plonker just because they're using a camera shows prejudice on your part.
4. if the cyclist didn't pursue the driver to have words with him, the driver would have just carried on with his trip completely convinced he did nothing wrong, no court case would have ensued, and the driver would not now be regretting being so violent.


----------



## huwsparky (18 Apr 2016)

Shut Up Legs said:


> and the driver would not now be regretting being so violent.


I very much doubt he does regret the violence. Only the getting caught bit...


----------



## bladesman73 (18 Apr 2016)

Shut Up Legs said:


> Very well, here's a constructive rebuttal, since that's what you requested:
> 1. the cyclist did not bring the attack on himself, because there's no good reason for hitting someone just because they got angry at being put in danger.
> 2. cyclists don't give other cyclists a bad name, because cyclists aren't a group in which some are responsible for others; they're simply all private citizens who happen to use the same mode of transport.
> 3. I use video cameras daily on my commute, but it doesn't automatically turn me into a "plonker". I use them because in the event of an incident I need some evidence to back up my version of events (particularly in a country as biased against cyclists as Australia is). So for you to assume someone's a plonker just because they're using a camera shows prejudice on your part.
> 4. if the cyclist didn't pursue the driver to have words with him, the driver would have just carried on with his trip completely convinced he did nothing wrong, no court case would have ensued, and the driver would not now be regretting being so violent.


 and so we have another one whose assumptions are incorrect. pls point out where in any of my posts i have called all those wearing cams plonkers! i said this guy was a cam wearing plonker. the cyclist had already told the driver what he thought then decides to call him a nob later on. for your info most of the general public pigeonhole cyclists as one group hence they actions of said cam wearing plonker gives calm and considered cyclists like myself a bad name.


----------



## classic33 (18 Apr 2016)

steve50 said:


> Agreed, but that is not the bone of contention in this thread, it is whether or not we should stand up to a potential loony driving a car / taxi / bus or other form of vehicular transportation.


You'll know that piece of road. At over the speed limit, double white lines as you approach the bottom. Passed by a white car, now on the wrong side of the road, and because I refused to move back in he'd to slow down and let other traffic past. I'd an articulated lorry behind me, a bus in front, where was I to go?

Met him on the road down to Brighouse, he'd waited. Went to ride past and he prevented that. It was off with the rucksack,  motorbike chain  used at work and "left" on his car whilst I got the phone. If he wasn't prepared to let me past, the police would have been called. Leaving the rucksack on the car was enough for him, he didn't expect it and I had his vehicle number. Reported whilst at work.

Edited to add link


----------



## jefmcg (18 Apr 2016)

steve50 said:


> Perfect example of why you shouldn't react


Not for me. I hate this "might is right" crap. Also being strong isn't every thing, especially in a country with wide spread gun ownership.


View: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=4DzcOCyHDqc


----------



## classic33 (18 Apr 2016)

bladesman73 said:


> and so we have another one whose assumptions are incorrect. pls point out where in any of my posts i have called all those wearing cams plonkers! i said this guy was a cam wearing plonker. the cyclist had already told the driver what he thought then decides to call him a nob later on. for your info most of the general public pigeonhole cyclists as one group hence they actions of said cam wearing plonker gives calm and considered cyclists like myself a bad name.


Do you use a camera, and have you ever had call to hand any footage obtained on it over to the police?


----------



## jefmcg (18 Apr 2016)

jefmcg said:


> I must have watched a different video to you. He seems to only be following him because they are going in the same direction - after the second exchange of words, that the driver seems to have instigated. OK, after that he gets one more "knob" in. After the cab passes him, he can't have had expectation plan to catch up with him again. If the cab hadn't stopped and the driver got out, they would have never seen each other again.


@bladesman73 seeing you are still here, please explain your interpretation of the video. I'm not seeing what you are seeing.


----------



## bladesman73 (18 Apr 2016)

classic33 said:


> Do you use a camera, and have you ever had call to hand any footage obtained on it over to the police?


no i dont, however i have considered it and they serve their purpose...however.. i think some use them as it they are an extra layer of armour, as if having one allows them to pursue situations that they would tend to let go without one. i just think the lad on the bike had his say but then decides to then go next to the cab and call the driver a nob, and this second action makes the cyclist a plonker. the driver was also a plonker for doing what he did. i am dumbfounded that anyone can disagree with that viewpoint..


----------



## steve50 (18 Apr 2016)

What is it with this forum, you post an article worthy of discussion and the discussion ends up being a slanging match and name calling fest, i have been a member on a few car forums and never come across the like before. are cyclists that competitive they have to compete against each other in a discussion?


----------



## classic33 (18 Apr 2016)

bladesman73 said:


> no i dont, however i have considered it and they serve their purpose...however.. i think some use them as it they are an extra layer of armour, as if having one allows them to pursue situations that they would tend to let go without one. i just think the lad on the bike had his say but then decides to then go next to the cab and call the driver a nob, and this second action makes the cyclist a plonker. the driver was also a plonker for doing what he did. i am dumbfounded that anyone can disagree with that viewpoint..


So you've only seen one side of "the argument" as it were?

How many drivers have similar cameras fitted to their vehicles, for that "second layer of armour". Usually in the guise of cheaper insurance? Doesn't stop them driving like idiots though. Three seen this morning, cameras fitted, with the driver on the wrong side of the road. One eating, whilst on his mobile.


----------



## bladesman73 (18 Apr 2016)

i give up!


----------



## jefmcg (18 Apr 2016)

bladesman73 said:


> i give up!


You can only do that once per thread. Now you need to respond.


----------



## glenn forger (18 Apr 2016)

steve50 said:


> i have been a member on a few car forums and never come across the like before.



That's completely bonkers, you get argumentative nutters on every forum, everywhere, on every subject and if you disagree you are worse than eleven Hitlers.


----------



## Louch (18 Apr 2016)

Never understood cameras on bikes. Seems to attract trouble. If you wear one on the bike, then why not wear 24/7 if that scared of a non fault incident in your life?


----------



## glenn forger (18 Apr 2016)

bladesman73 said:


> thanks for that, do you have anything constructive to say or are you one of those people who go looking for trouble? driver passed close, cyclist gave him a rollocking, he needed to grow up and leave it, .....
> 
> MOD Edited



When you were a kid, did you always surrender to bullies? How did that go?


----------



## glenn forger (18 Apr 2016)

Louch said:


> Never understood cameras on bikes. Seems to attract trouble.



100% FACT. A motorist is 76% more likely to be playing with a phone if the cyclist has a camera. It's basically entrapment.


----------



## classic33 (18 Apr 2016)

Louch said:


> Never understood cameras on bikes. Seems to attract trouble. If you wear one on the bike, then why not wear 24/7 if that scared of a non fault incident in your life?


Carry one, but most shops don't like it being used.


----------



## steve50 (18 Apr 2016)

Cameras in cars does not get you cheaper insurance, black box recorders do. I have a camera mounted on my bike, it does not make me bullet proof nor does it make me do stupid things like following drivers of cars who may or may not have pissed me off and giving them verbal abuse. My camera is in place in an effort to give me some back up should I ever be involved in an RTA , what can't speak can't lie.Cyclists who use their cameras to back up their willy waving and hand bag throwing have no right to expect any respect from the decent cycling community.


----------



## glenn forger (18 Apr 2016)

steve50 said:


> Cameras in cars does not get you cheaper insurance, black box recorders do. I have a camera mounted on my bike, it does not make me bullet proof nor does it make me do stupid things like following drivers of cars who may or may not have pissed me off and giving them verbal abuse. My camera is in place in an effort to give me some back up should I ever be involved in an RTA , what can't speak can't lie.Cyclists who use their cameras to back up their willy waving and hand bag throwing have no right to expect any respect from the decent cycling community.



Out of interest, who among those who criticise the cyclist has cycled on roads with tramlines like that? Do you think the rider's positioning was incorrect?


----------



## bladesman73 (18 Apr 2016)

glenn forger said:


> When you were a kid, did you always surrender to bullies? How did that go?


 as a kid you do not have the maturity to act appropriately. as an adult you should have the wherewithal to react like a grown up.


----------



## steve50 (18 Apr 2016)

Louch said:


> Never understood cameras on bikes. Seems to attract trouble. If you wear one on the bike, then why not wear 24/7 if that scared of a non fault incident in your life?


The camera does not attract trouble.


----------



## classic33 (18 Apr 2016)

steve50 said:


> *Cameras in cars does not get you cheaper insurance*, black box recorders do. I have a camera mounted on my bike, it does not make me bullet proof nor does it make me do stupid things like following drivers of cars who may or may not have pissed me off and giving them verbal abuse. My camera is in place in an effort to give me some back up should I ever be involved in an RTA , what can't speak can't lie.Cyclists who use their cameras to back up their willy waving and hand bag throwing have no right to expect any respect from the decent cycling community.


 10%  with one company if fitted, 12.5%  at another, if you get the camera through them.


----------



## glenn forger (18 Apr 2016)

bladesman73 said:


> as a kid you do not have the maturity to act appropriately. as an adult you should have the wherewithal to react like a grown up.



Interesting point of view. If someone threatened you you would remain quiet, is that what you're saying?


----------



## bladesman73 (18 Apr 2016)

glenn forger said:


> Interesting point of view. If someone threatened you you would remain quiet, is that what you're saying?


depends on the situation. keeping on topic the driver did not threaten the cyclist, he passed very close to which the cyclist took umbrage. said cyclist then tells the driver what he thought of it, driver drives away, cyclist catches up with him and starts again.. cyclist is hardly being bullied


----------



## glenn forger (18 Apr 2016)

bladesman73 said:


> keeping on topic the driver did not threaten the cyclist



On ignore you go.


----------



## bladesman73 (18 Apr 2016)

jefmcg said:


> You can only do that once per thread. Now you need to respond.


 you must be very important mr rulemaker


----------



## glenn forger (18 Apr 2016)

Those 9 points will stay with that man for longer than he's got to live by the looks of things. If he is so angry that he goes around trying to kill people then lays in ambush what the blinking flip does he do when something REALLY upsets him? An angry, unfit Scotch with a short temper, he's about two aspirin away from his heart exploding.


----------



## bladesman73 (18 Apr 2016)

glenn forger said:


> On ignore you go.


oh no you lost the argument so now you ignore me! tell me where the driver threatens the cyclist, a close pass cannot be assumed as threatening as there needs to be evidence of an intent to cause harm.. you dont do legal do you?


----------



## steve50 (18 Apr 2016)

classic33 said:


> 10%  with one company if fitted, 12.5%  at another, if you get the camera through them.


News to me


----------



## glenn forger (18 Apr 2016)

Even the Pistonheads' insurer offer cameras now.


----------



## jefmcg (18 Apr 2016)

bladesman73 said:


> you must be very important mr rulemaker


Ok, you tell me: how many times can you flounce out of a thread before you have to stay out?




bladesman73 said:


> this is my final post on this topic





bladesman73 said:


> i give up!



oh, and that's *Ms * Rulemaker, btw.


----------



## bladesman73 (18 Apr 2016)

jefmcg said:


> Ok, you tell me: how many times can you flounce out of a thread before you have to stay out?


 i cannot ignore stupidity so please forgive me. this thread needs bottling up and nominating for the 'how many posters can miss the point' award


----------



## glenn forger (18 Apr 2016)

I suppose this balances out the London one, I think it was on Southwark Bridge where a cabbie nearly killed a cyclist then drove after him and drove into him. The cabbie walked after saying he just wanted to have a word to "See what was wrong". The jury found not guilty so presumably think it's safe to drive close to a cyclist and shout at them.


----------



## Tim Hall (18 Apr 2016)

glenn forger said:


> Out of interest, who among those who criticise the cyclist has cycled on roads with tramlines like that? Do you think the rider's positioning was incorrect?


Having rewatched the video, that road layout is truly awful. Crossing tramlines at a shallow angle, merging lane coming in from the left. All of which exonerates the taxi driver, obviously. The man's a living saint, so he is.


----------



## jefmcg (18 Apr 2016)

bladesman73 said:


> i cannot ignore stupidity so please forgive me. this thread needs bottling up and nominating for the 'how many posters can miss the point' award


You don't have to stop posting, but you chose to flounce. Don't do that if you don't mean to leave.

You still haven't addressed this. Please let me know how many times I have to ask the same question to get an answer.


----------



## glenn forger (18 Apr 2016)

Tim Hall said:


> Having rewatched the video, that road layout is truly awful. Crossing tramlines at a shallow angle, merging lane coming in from the left. All of which exonerates the taxi driver, obviously. The man's a living saint, so he is.



Dodgy as hell, first you have to take the lane where it becomes one lane but at the same time you've got to get the angle of crossing the lines dead right or it's goodbye front teeth. If anything his angle was a bit shallow, they scare the hell out of me after an incident in Amsterdam.


----------



## bladesman73 (18 Apr 2016)

jefmcg said:


> You don't have to stop posting, but you chose to flounce. Don't do that if you don't mean to leave.
> 
> You still haven't addressed this. Please let me know how many times I have to ask the same question to get an answer.


 i think i have made my interpretation of the video clear in my many posts tonight. i cannot help you if you fail to grasp that.


----------



## classic33 (18 Apr 2016)

steve50 said:


> News to me


That's an old one now. Neighbour has had it for at least five years.


----------



## jefmcg (18 Apr 2016)

glenn forger said:


> Out of interest, who among those who criticise the cyclist has cycled on roads with tramlines like that? Do you think the rider's positioning was incorrect?


The positioning looks as good as it can be to me. I grew up in Melbourne, and learned (late in life) to cycle there. Melbourne's tram infrastructure is not perfect - I find myself in the door zone much more than I would be in London. eg here https://goo.gl/maps/hLx9ocKYGQ22

But they seem to have got stops in the CBD right. https://goo.gl/maps/Qdba7un3cwn


----------



## glenn forger (18 Apr 2016)

Seriously dodgy, you're parallel then you have to swing over quite sharply. Gives me the heebie jeebies. Then you've got Mr Explodey Aorta trying to climb into your frigging pocket.


----------



## jefmcg (18 Apr 2016)

bladesman73 said:


> i think i have made my interpretation of the video clear in my many posts tonight. i cannot help you if you fail to grasp that.


You've said repeatedly that you think he is chasing the driver. I can only think that the sped up video makes you think that - benny hill style. It's not evident to me.


----------



## jefmcg (19 Apr 2016)

glenn forger said:


> Seriously dodgy, you're parallel then you have to swing over quite sharply. Gives me the heebie jeebies.


Yeah, you don't get that in Melbourne. And lots of other laws there to help cyclists with trams, like hook turns. @Shut Up Legs - do you agree?


----------



## bladesman73 (19 Apr 2016)

User said:


> Why bother with the first verbal altercation? After all, your Kenneth Noye type might kill you then. Surely just apologising for having got in their way might be the better option.


 deary me...you lot are trying to wind me up surely? lolz


----------



## glasgowcyclist (19 Apr 2016)

bladesman73 said:


> thanks for that, do you have anything constructive to say or are you one of those people who go looking for trouble? driver passed close, cyclist gave him a rollocking, he needed to grow up and leave it, .....
> 
> MOD Edited



That was as constructive as your post deserved.

But to spell it out for you...

Every part of your post was nonsense. There were insults traded, reasonably by the cyclist as he'd suffered a nasty and frightening close pass. Nothing the cyclist said or did warranted the calculated, premeditated violence from the driver. Nothing.

The rider did not pursue the driver, who'd gone well out of sight before setting up his ambush.

Lastly, one guy's behaviour on a bike is not representative of any other person on a bike. We are not, as a group, collectively responsible for every other rider.

The court, with all of the evidence available to it, decided the driver was guilty of assault. The judge must have been thoroughly unimpressed by his driving since he gave the cabbie the maximum penalty points available, 9. I've never before heard of 9 points for careless driving. With any luck he'll clock up another 3 in short order and the courts will disqualify him. He has no place on our roads.

GC


----------



## Origamist (19 Apr 2016)

The road layout with the tram tracks look hazardous - particularly in the wet - I can imagine quite a few cyclists will be hitting the deck.

Without the physical altercation, the driver would have got away scot-free for a miserable piece of driving. It's one thing to pass too close, but another to pass too close when there is a chance the cyclist might come off his bike. 9 points is thoroughly deserved.


----------



## User6179 (19 Apr 2016)

Origamist said:


> The road layout with the tram tracks look hazardous - particularly in the wet - I can imagine quite a few cyclists will be hitting the deck.



60 cyclists suing Edinburgh Council .

http://www.bbc.co.uk/news/uk-scotland-edinburgh-east-fife-30951833

Edit- 105 cyclists now suing .
http://www.edinburghnews.scotsman.c...ouncil-for-1m-over-tram-track-falls-1-3908553


----------



## hopless500 (19 Apr 2016)

Eddy said:


> 60 cyclists suing Edinburgh Council .
> 
> http://www.bbc.co.uk/news/uk-scotland-edinburgh-east-fife-30951833
> 
> ...


Wow. Some of those cycle lanes are, errrrrrr, interesting


----------



## Origamist (19 Apr 2016)

Eddy said:


> 60 cyclists suing Edinburgh Council .
> 
> http://www.bbc.co.uk/news/uk-scotland-edinburgh-east-fife-30951833
> 
> ...



Thank you. I can't say I'm surprised.


----------



## bladesman73 (19 Apr 2016)

glasgowcyclist said:


> That was as constructive as your post deserved.
> 
> But to spell it out for you...
> 
> ...


of course it was dangerous driving and assault. however during his second contact with the driver the cyclist proceeded to use words like nob. that is only going to make the situation worse isnt it! the idiot in the taxi decided he wasnt going to stand being called a nob and reacted like the pillock he is. no one was justifying what the driver did but the cyclist should have reacted with less vitriol. a bit like your initial response to me, which was childish. all you needed to do was counter my argument maturely!


----------



## User482 (19 Apr 2016)

bladesman73 said:


> of course it was dangerous driving and assault. however during his second contact with the driver the cyclist proceeded to use words like nob. that is only going to make the situation worse isnt it! the idiot in the taxi decided he wasnt going to stand being called a nob and reacted like the pillock he is. no one was justifying what the driver did but the cyclist should have reacted with less vitriol. a bit like your initial response to me, which was childish. all you needed to do was counter my argument maturely!


Yes yes, let's all Keep Calm And Carry On.


----------



## jefmcg (19 Apr 2016)

What I am find amusing is the way @bladesman73 is going on and on about how one should not drag out an argument. If you can't stop coming back to make the same point over and over, why do you think the cyclist in the heat of the moment should show more control than you are showing?


----------



## User6179 (19 Apr 2016)

User said:


> "hang about, this cyclist is really cross, perhaps I ought to re-evaluate my actions."



Said no motorist ever .


----------



## glasgowcyclist (19 Apr 2016)

bladesman73 said:


> no one was justifying what the driver did but





bladesman73 said:


> there are some plonkers out there who give the rest of us cyclists a bad name by aggravating a situation





bladesman73 said:


> he brought the attack on himself





bladesman73 said:


> he went after the cab multiple times





bladesman73 said:


> he needed to grow up and leave it





bladesman73 said:


> i have made my interpretation of the video clear in my many posts



Yes, you certainly have.

GC


----------



## TheJDog (19 Apr 2016)

Louch said:


> Never understood cameras on bikes. Seems to attract trouble. If you wear one on the bike, then why not wear 24/7 if that scared of a non fault incident in your life?



This is just idiotic.


----------



## LCpl Boiled Egg (19 Apr 2016)

The taxi driver is a violent thug that needs his licence taking off him. He lay in wait for the cyclist for a good while just to assault him and shouldn't be allowed to transport members of the public around in his taxi .


----------



## Profpointy (19 Apr 2016)

TheJDog said:


> This is just idiotic.



are you agreeing with the suggestion that wearing a bike camera is akin to 24/7 camera wear hence idiotic or ar you suggesting the comparison is idiotic?


----------



## glasgowcyclist (19 Apr 2016)

Louch said:


> Never understood cameras on bikes. Seems to attract trouble. If you wear one on the bike, then why not wear 24/7 if that scared of a non fault incident in your life?



Because there are enough cases of claims by drivers of a "suicidal cyclist swerve" where no other witnesses were present, in which the drivers are not even prosecuted let alone convicted or punished.

This alone is sufficient for many cyclist to install cameras to act as independent evidence gathering tools to aid prosecution. In the worst cases the cyclist won't even be alive to testify.

GC


----------



## User16625 (19 Apr 2016)

jefmcg said:


> Aren't you all so hard? Problem is, this is exactly the same attitude that driver had. He didn't think he started it, he thinks it started with the cyclist calling him a knob. Kudos to cyclist for not hitting the old man, no matter how much he wanted to.



If someone hits me, I hit them back unless they are way bigger or tougher than me in which case I will bravely run away. Does this not make sense?


----------



## Louch (19 Apr 2016)

I don't hear half as many stories of bad drivers from non camera cyclists. Some people go out to look for trouble, and in my experience those with commuting camera vids get upset more easy than those who don't. If you wear a camera to cycle, wear one anywhere near a car if you are so scared of them.


----------



## classic33 (19 Apr 2016)

Louch said:


> I don't hear half as many stories of bad drivers from non camera cyclists. Some people go out to look for trouble, and in my experience those with commuting camera vids get upset more easy than those who don't. If you wear a camera to cycle, wear one anywhere near a car if you are so scared of them.


I got fed up of hitting the sides of vans, nearly always a van, but trying to report them, near misses with nothing to back up what was being said made it impossible.

One company no longer comes through this part of the country. Their safety record, amongst their own isn't the best, with drivers refusing to drive for them.


----------



## Louch (19 Apr 2016)

User13710 said:


> Perhaps the cyclists without cameras can't be bothered, as they see that you wouldn't believe them anyway?


Haven't said I don't believe stories, get cut up or close passed often. Happens often in the car too. Just have thicker skin than most. Cycling is there to enjoy. If you cant enjoy it to the point you feel you need a camera , then seek an alternative. Life's too short


----------



## bladesman73 (19 Apr 2016)

jefmcg said:


> What I am find amusing is the way @bladesman73 is going on and on about how one should not drag out an argument. If you can't stop coming back to make the same point over and over, why do you think the cyclist in the heat of the moment should show more control than you are showing?


ooh look at all of the likes your post got, from the little club of "i'll give that driver a bloody good piece of my mind'. next time someone close passes you and you decide to do what the cyclist in the video does by directing expletives to the driver come back on here and tell me how many teeth you have left. my posts have been delivered in a controlled fashion unlike you and members of your club who think that being personal and abusive to me is fair game. says it all about the type of people you are. i work with the public in my day job and have to deal with your type on a daily basis. people with the inability to understand points of view other than the ones you believe are correct, inability to retort without resorting to childish remarks which you think make you look clever, and a general lack of interpersonal skills. its funny how you seem to gravitate toward each other. the very nature of your posts make it irresistable for me not to keep replying! keep up the good work its entertaining !!


----------



## growingvegetables (20 Apr 2016)

bladesman73 said:


> .... a general lack of interpersonal skills. ....


"Twinkle, twinkle, little star;
What you say is what you are."

As for "entertaining"? Nope.


----------



## classic33 (20 Apr 2016)

Louch said:


> Haven't said I don't believe stories, get cut up or close passed often. Happens often in the car too. Just have thicker skin than most. Cycling is there to enjoy. If you cant enjoy it to the point you feel you need a camera, then seek an alternative. Life's too short


I was travelling to and from work. Alternate was to give up the job, anti social hours and no public transport.


----------



## steve50 (20 Apr 2016)

Louch said:


> Haven't said I don't believe stories, get cut up or close passed often. Happens often in the car too. Just have thicker skin than most. Cycling is there to enjoy.* If you cant enjoy it to the point you feel you need a camera ,* then seek an alternative. Life's too short


I really enjoy getting out on my bike, I don't "need" a camera.............but, I have my camera should anything happen which results in me getting injured or my bike getting damaged, what can't speak can't lie and if it is my fault then the proof will be on camera.
I tend to think of those bikers who suddenly become plastic coppers just because they are using a camera are akin to keyboard warriors, they hide behind the almighty camera safe in the knowledge their invisible camera force field will protect them from the next Evander Holyfield who gets out their car to remonstrate with them. (sarcasm intended)


----------



## Pale Rider (20 Apr 2016)

bladesman73 said:


> ooh look at all of the likes your post got, from the little club of "i'll give that driver a bloody good piece of my mind'. next time someone close passes you and you decide to do what the cyclist in the video does by directing expletives to the driver come back on here and tell me how many teeth you have left. my posts have been delivered in a controlled fashion unlike you and members of your club who think that being personal and abusive to me is fair game. says it all about the type of people you are. i work with the public in my day job and have to deal with your type on a daily basis. people with the inability to understand points of view other than the ones you believe are correct, inability to retort without resorting to childish remarks which you think make you look clever, and a general lack of interpersonal skills. its funny how you seem to gravitate toward each other. the very nature of your posts make it irresistable for me not to keep replying! keep up the good work its entertaining !!



Good rant, @bladesman73, I genuinely like a lot of it.

But as an addition to your interpersonal skills, you do need to brush up on your written English.


----------



## Scoosh (20 Apr 2016)

*MOD NOTE :*

We're going round in circles, getting personal and have somewhat 'lost the plot'.

Time to Close.


----------

